# My new milking parlor is done!



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Yes, I am bragging because I love my new milking parlor. My husband and I have spent alot time working in it and it is exactly what I pictured it to be and more. :leap: I had to show you all how nice it looks.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Woo hoo congrat's to you and your girl's!!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh, NICE!!!!! I am sooo jealous..... Congratulations on all your hard work, it will pay off.


----------



## sblueram6 (Nov 19, 2009)

nice hlala: 
we milk 4 at a time on the stand .


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

That ROCKS!! I think you earned your bragging rights!! :thumb:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

:drool: 
That's beautiful! Big congrats!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow! The place looks great!! Congrats!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

WOW!!!! It looks awesome!!!!! :clap: I would like to have something like that one day :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Now I know who to hire when I am ready for mine!  Nice job!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Ooooh, it looks great!! Y'all should come over and build mine now. :wink:


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

That is absolutly beautiful :applaud:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

That looks awesome! I WANT ONE!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you all! Now that I have my raw milk permit we wanted a nice clean looking parlor that customers would know I takeit serious. I am glad it is done every time we worked on another part the girls didnt want to get on the stand. They really dont like changes.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

It really does help customer sales when you have a nice, neat milking area! I used to have one.... But then it got turned into a kidding stall! :roll: So my milking stand is just in the main barn area right now.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Very nice! :thumb: I need to build some kind of milking shed or something before next spring.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

That is so KEWL!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wonderful job!! That looks better than any room in my house


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Yeah hubby made a comment that it was going to be his man cave if the milking thing didnt work. He got acouple of dirty looks for that one. Actually he has been really supportive over the whole thing. He enjoys the goats and talks about them alot. We also added a 12 x 24 stall and hay storage area and over 600 ft of fencing. there has been alot of work going on here.


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

Love it !!  Now, how to get DH to make me one !! onder: lol


----------

